

Searching for a brilliant 14 year old to debate CISPA - sturdysquirrel
http://themikerogerschallenge.com

======
unimpressive
Maybe some of those people who voted on that age poll would like to step up.

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5536734>

